# ... ho paura degli uccelli



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2018)

No, non è un improvviso cambio di prospettiva riguardo le mie preferenze e nemmeno una ammissione postuma. 

La mia gatta mi ha costretta ad ammettere con me stessa che la mia fobia storica, che credevo in controllo...mi ha pienamente in controllo  è che solamente una questione di situazione divenirne o meno preda impotente. 

Non che a lei interessino le mie fobie, per quanto stronzetta e immensa come ogni felino che si rispetti, sono piuttosto convinta che non si ponga nemmeno il problema. 
E che abbia invece deciso che sono ormai abbastanza adulta da potermi iniziare alla caccia. 

Ero in cucina, rilassata e piuttosto soddisfatta di me, concentrata al pc, quando ho sentito uno stridio spaventoso, che non riuscivo a collocare fino a che non ho voltato la testa e ho visto un merlo urlante e terrorizzato fra le fauci della mia bestiola. 

Tengo a dire che è sovrappeso, la maledetta, e ancora mi chiedo come sia riuscita a prendere un merlo, non un pulcino. Un merlo adulto!

Sono rimasta pietrificata non so bene quanto tempo, ormai il tempo canonico se ne era  andato bellamente a remengo, e l'unica parola intelligente che sono riuscita a pronunciare: "mollaaaaa!!" 

e lei, compiacente, ha mollato...

...io mi sono ritrovata in terra coprendomi la testa, che neanche le bombe, urlando "NOOO!" per poi finire strisciando sotto il tavolo della cucina....e trovarmi naso a naso con la maledetta che nel frattempo si era sdraiata fra la porta finestra e me e controllava il merlo. 

Che era volato sulla zanzarariera della mia portafinestra. (volando sopra la mia testa...nella mia cucina!!)

Compiaciuta e incoraggiante anche. La micia. 
Come a dirmi "avanti, adesso tocca a te" 

Ho controllato il merlo. 
Era ancora, ansimante pure lui, aggrappato alla zanziariera e controllava la gatta...e le vie di fuga. 

Sono uscita da sotto il mio rifugio di fortuna e mi sono allontanata...tremolante. 
Manco quando hanno tentato di scipparmi tremavo così. :facepalm:

E siamo rimasti lì, a triangolo, a guardarci. 

Con un briciolo di lucidità, mi è venuto in mente di chiudere la porta che va in taverna...sarebbe stata una situazione irrecuperabile a quel punto per me. 

Un uccello chiuso in taverna. E io impossibilitata ad avvicinarmi. 
Per quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto allungare la mano e prenderlo, mi era assolutamente impossibile. Bloccata. 

E dopo aver chiuso quella porta...ho notato che la mia cucina ha pure una finestra. Che era chiusa. 
Avrei dovuto passare davanti al merlo per arrivarci...è incredibile quello che succede al corpo quando è preda di una paura incontrollabile. 

30° e i brividi. Gambe di legno. Respiro affannato e tremori diffusi. 
Credo che se mi fossi guardata le pupille sarebbero state super dilatate. 

Ed è altrettanto incredibile come la mente distragga per far rimanere dove si è. 
Perchè mentre mi ascoltavo, ero ferma ed immobile. 
Incapace nel decidere di passare all'azione. 
Distratta dall'azione dall'osservazione della bestia. Che nel frattempo se ne era volata sulla portafinestra e ci guardava. 
Potevo quasi riposare, in quella sospensione. 

La gatta, maledetta, rimaneva sdraiata e ancora compiaciuta osservandoci. 
Sono piuttosto convinta che se il merlo avesse provato a fuggire, l'avrebbe ripreso e stavolta me l'avrebbe messo direttamente fra i piedi. 

Ed è stato questo il pensiero che mi ha fatta smuovere. 
Mi sono messa la giacca da montagna e chiuso il cappuccio - lo so, un merlo. E' un merlo. E' una bestia piuttosto pacifica. E non attacca. Men che meno planando dall'alto. Ma. E quel MA era grosso come un'ipotetica aquila reale incazzata nel mio soggiorno - e, sentendomi relativamente al sicuro, sono andata ad aprire la finestra. 

E poi me ne sono ritornata nella mia posizione. 

Tutti e tre di nuovo in posizione. 

Gatta placidamente sdraiata. 
Io con adrenalina ovunque. In piedi pronta alla fuga. 
Merlo che becchettava la portafinestra. 

Alla fine quella meno reattiva...ero io!! 
E quella bestiola era appena volata fuori dalle fauci di una bestia che deve essergli sembrata mostruosa, lasciando sangue e piume sparse ovunque, becchettava la porta finestra. Alternativamente lisciandosi le piume.  

Di nuovo non sapevo che caspita fare. 

Così mi sono messa a parlare al merlo. Invitandolo rispettosamente a dirigersi verso la finestra aperta. 

Non so che cosa mi abbia voluto dire, ma al mio ennesimo invito, seguito dall'indicazione con un braccio, mi ha cinguettato contro. 
Intenzionalmente. Ne sono certa! 

E poi è volato fuori dalla finestra. 

Adesso lo so. 

Ma in quel momento, i miei occhi, contro la mia volontà, si sono chiusi nel vederlo spiccare il volo. 

Quindi...la domanda era "sarà uscito, o quella bestia malefica si sarà rifugiata sopra gli armadietti della cucina?". 

La gatta sempre in terra. 
Ma non più compiaciuta. 

Giurerei di averle visto un lampo di disapprovazione nello sguardo. 

Non più sdraiata, ma seduta, la coda che ondeggiava nervosamente nella mia direzione. 

L'avrei volentieri presa e lanciata sopra gli armadietti, per farle controllare il risultato della sua opera. 
Ma poi ho pensato al delirio di piume, strida, sangue, che la cosa avrebbe potuto creare. 
E mi sono trattenuta. 

E sono uscita a fumare una sigaretta. 

Relativamente fiera di essere almeno riuscita ad aprire la finestra. 
E profondamente vergognosa e accaldata. 
Visto che ancora non riuscivo a togliermi la giacca e ad abbassare il cappuccio. 

Sono riuscita poi a rientrare e, con tutto il coraggio che avevo a disposizione, salire sul tavolo e con la scopa passare sopra gli armadietti. Nella speranza che il merlo non fosse tanto scemo da aver sbagliato la finestra. 
E cercando di ignorare le visioni di piume e sangue che mi si aprivano nella mente. 

E chiedendomi cosa mi avesse cinguettato, poi...
G. sostiene che abbia augurato almeno una decina di morti atroci, a me e alla leonessa con cui mi accompagno. 

Io che sono romantica, credo che mi abbia semplicemente esposto il fatto che lui si era cagato sotto ben più di me. 

Fortunatamente il merlo ha imboccato la finestra. 

Ma la gatta...maledetta...sono sempre più convinta che abbia deciso che sono ormai pronta per iniziare la mia iniziazione alla caccia. 
E penso anche di averla delusa nella mia prima prova. :facepalm:

Però con le lucertole ero andata piuttosto bene. 
E l'avevo pure ringraziata come si confà ad un umano che vive con felini che decidono di prendersi cura della sua alimentazione e della sua prontezza di riflessi. 

Spero che riveda la sua tabella. 
E continui ad optare per bestie striscianti o camminanti. 
Non sono da volatili. Io. 
Ho pure difficoltà col salto. 

L'altro gatto, invece, se ne è rimasto tutto il tempo ad osservare il casino. 

Credo abbia un ritardo cognitivo. 
E' un grande imitatore. Ma non è propositivo. 
Ed è poco autonomo. 

E il giorno dopo, credo che nel frattempo abbia elaborato a modo suo la faccenda, ha iniziato ad entrare in casa e buttarmi fra i piedi foglie, erba e lucertoline morte. 

Aspettandosi il ringraziamento e mostrandomi fieramente il risultato del suo istinto predatorio. 

Lui un giorno o l'altro lo dovrò portare d'urgenza dal veterinario per fargli cortisone e fermare lo shock anafilattico dovuto alla puntura di un qualche calabrone. Una delle sue prede preferite. :blank:

Ecco.

Da tutta questa avventura io che fieramente riuscivo ormai a camminare fra piccioni sfreccianti e rondini acrobatiche, ammirare la coppia di poiane che plana in ampi giri sopra casa mia, ascoltare le tortore che tubano sulle grondaie e i merli che nidificano fra le rose....ho imparato che me la sono raccontata.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2018)

Dal titolo sembra una battuta ... Dopo leggerò [emoji23]


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2018)

Sei come Sheldon.


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2018)

secondo me ha ragione G


----------



## Marjanna (3 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me ha ragione G


Concordo. 

Se l'ha morso o graffiato probabilmente morirà per infezione. Spero il tuo gatto sia sterilizzato.


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei come Sheldon.


me l'ha detto anche G. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me ha ragione G





Marjanna ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Se l'ha morso o graffiato probabilmente morirà per infezione. Spero il tuo gatto sia sterilizzato.


Avrebbe tutte le ragioni in effetti. 

E sì, l'ha morso sicuro. Lo teneva in bocca. 
E altrettanto sì. Il morso di gatto è terribile. E mortale il più delle volte. 

E' una gatta. 
Domestica domestica. 
Nel senso che, insieme agli altri due, esce in giardino a fare il giretto, e se chiudo il portone è l'apocalisse zombie che si concretizza. 

Vivono in casa con me. 
Se non fossero castrati, la situazione sarebbe insostenibile. 
Anche fra loro tre. 

E non è mai neppure stata cacciatrice...non so cosa le sia preso.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Luglio 2018)

Agli uccelli portano infezioni di pseudomonas, sono pieni nella saliva.
Se vuoi evitare che ti porti altre prede in casa l'unica cosa che puoi fare è mettergli dei collari chiamati Birds Besafe, sono collari in tessuto senza sonagli, basta che lo digiti su google immagini e li vedi. Sono ottimi contro rettili, anfibi e uccelli, meno con i topi.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Luglio 2018)

Fortunata che non ti porta a casa anche topi e lucertole.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2018)

ipaaaaa 
a me e' andata peggio un oasserotto infilato nella canna fumaria e il mio cabe che saltellava impazzito davanti alla stufa 

solo che non paura degli uccelli ed ero disperata  he nonnsapevo come far uscire il passerotto da li


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> me l'ha detto anche G. :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (4 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non è un improvviso cambio di prospettiva riguardo le mie preferenze e nemmeno una ammissione postuma.
> 
> La mia gatta mi ha costretta ad ammettere con me stessa che la mia fobia storica, che credevo in controllo...mi ha pienamente in controllo  è che solamente una questione di situazione divenirne o meno preda impotente.
> 
> ...


Bella la tua auto ironia su quello che è un limite  

A me e' capitata di recente una roba simile.
Con la differenza che la merla era intrappolata nella colonna fumaria cava della cucina. Che ha una apertura costituita da un  "tappo" circolare a muro. Beh.... Quel tappo si muoveva .
Ho avuto la freddezza di chiudere la porta della cucina, e aprire le finestre. Ho preso la scala, sono salita, ho sollevato il tappo con un cacciavite e... questa e' saltata fuori. Stavo volando giù dalla scala, malgrado la mia freddezza. Il problema è che se al posto della merla mi fosse saltato in testa un ratto ora avrei qualcosa di ingessato, minimo minimo  
Beh. Non so da quanto tempo fosse lì. Non riusciva più a risalire. E' uscita, ha svolazzato ovunque  (persino nella cesta del pane) e si è andata ad appollaiare sul condizionatore, in alto. Sembrava volesse stare lì all'infinito  
Era spaventata ma non sembrava stesse male. Cioè, non più di quanto puoi stare bene e tranquilla dopo anche solo un paio d'ore rinchiusa in un tunnel che non riesci a risalire.
Comunque alla fine e' volata fuori dalla finestra, direi impropriamente a passi lunghi e ben distesi 
Una volta ho salvato un gatto dal fondo di una piscina vuota. Ho avuto paura  

E.... In generale, ho timore delle scimmie. Sono stata derisa da una scolaresca di bambini cingalesi per questo, e presa per matta quando in Madagascar mi si approcciarono dei simpaticissimi lemuri


----------



## Marjanna (4 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bella la tua auto ironia su quello che è un limite
> 
> A me e' capitata di recente una roba simile.
> Con la differenza che la merla era intrappolata nella colonna fumaria cava della cucina. Che ha una apertura costituita da un  "tappo" circolare a muro. Beh.... Quel tappo si muoveva .
> ...


Hai fatto la cosa migliore (chiudere le porte e aprire le finestre). A me è successo più di una volta che entrino pipistrelli in casa. In quel caso si può aprire le finestre e spegnere la luce (e uscire dalla stanza lasciando il suo tempo). Se la stanza è grande (e la finestra piccola) e non si ha paura si può prendere un panno o un asciugamano e tenerlo teso con le braccia aperte in modo da creare "direzione" verso la finestra (senza tirare colpi al pipistrello), un po' di pazienza e se ne volerà fuori.


----------



## Foglia (4 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai fatto la cosa migliore (chiudere le porte e aprire le finestre). A me è successo più di una volta che entrino pipistrelli in casa. In quel caso si può aprire le finestre e spegnere la luce (e uscire dalla stanza lasciando il suo tempo). Se la stanza è grande (e la finestra piccola) e non si ha paura si può prendere un panno o un asciugamano e tenerlo teso con le braccia aperte in modo da creare "direzione" verso la finestra (senza tirare colpi al pipistrello), un po' di pazienza e se ne volerà fuori.


Il guaio è che non sapevo cosa mi sarebbe sbucato in testa, ed ero su una scala senza troppa possibilità di fuga repentina :carneval:
Se ci penso e' irrazionale pure questo, perché da una canna fumaria cittadina non può comunque sbucare fuori un lupo 

I pipistrelli li trovo teneri, li ho anche mangiati :mexican:


----------



## Marjanna (4 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> I pipistrelli li trovo teneri, li ho anche mangiati :mexican:


Immagino tu ti riferisca alle volpi volanti del Madagascar, quelli "nostrani" son roba da pochi grammi.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il guaio è che non sapevo cosa mi sarebbe sbucato in testa, ed ero su una scala senza troppa possibilità di fuga repentina :carneval:
> Se ci penso e' irrazionale pure questo, perché da una canna fumaria cittadina non può comunque sbucare fuori un lupo
> 
> I pipistrelli li trovo teneri, li ho anche mangiati :mexican:


ed erano buoni?


----------



## Foglia (4 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Immagino tu ti riferisca alle volpi volanti del Madagascar, quelli "nostrani" son roba da pochi grammi.


Li ho mangiati tanto tempo fa alle Seychelles, ho avuto la fortuna da giovane di poter viaggiare un pochino  (ovviamente da sposata mai più). Qualche piatto tipico per noi inusuale l'ho assaggiato.
 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] che dire . Faceva un po' strano vedere le alette nere. Ma il sapore non era niente male. Ricordo che li avevano praticamente stufati, o almeno così mi pareva.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Agli uccelli portano infezioni di pseudomonas, sono pieni nella saliva.
> Se vuoi evitare che ti porti altre prede in casa l'unica cosa che puoi fare è mettergli dei collari chiamati Birds Besafe, sono collari in tessuto senza sonagli, basta che lo digiti su google immagini e li vedi. Sono ottimi contro rettili, anfibi e uccelli, meno con i topi.


Già, la saliva è una delle loro armi. 

Mi piacerebbe che non mi porti altre prede volanti, ma non potrei davvero infilargli uno di quei collari. 
E' una cacciatrice. 
Anche l'altro ebete lo è, pur preferendo le foglie e i calabroni. 

E gli uccelli sono loro prede. 

Il fatto di portare è una cosa che mi fa molta tenerezza. E' uno dei loro modi di comunicare con me. 
Mi spiacerebbe interrompergli questo canale. 

In questi giorni il micio vecchietto non stava bene. L'ho portato dal vet. 
Prima di portarlo me lo sono guardato. E ho realizzato che se non è stavolta, la morte arriverà comunque prima o poi. E ragionavo sul fatto che questo è nell'ordine delle cose. 
Il mio spazio riguarda, e anche questo è un mio egoismo, rendergli la qualità della vita che io ho deciso per lui il più confortevole possibile. Perchè nel momento in cui l'ho accolto nella mia casa , mi sono assunta la responsabilità di decidere per la sua vita. 

Forse lui avrebbe preferito vivere fra le colline dell'Irlanda cacciando topi. Chi lo sa. 
E io gli ho imposto una gabbia, dorata certo. 

Dai sintomi avevo pensato a qualcosa ai reni, che è una patologia degenerativa. 
E ipotizzavo cosa avrei fatto per lui. Le opzioni sono molte. Per allungare il tempo. 
Eppure pensavo che non avrei fatto tutto. Ma solo il minimo per farlo arrivare al momento della morte senza soffrire troppo. 

Ecco...la vedo un po' così. Anche per i volatili. 

In fondo, affrontare i merlo , mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare i conti con la mia paura. Riassumerla come mia e rendermi anche conto di saperla affrontare senza bloccarmi troppo. 

Il merlo...morirà anche lui. Come i miei gatti e come me. E' l'ordine delle cose. 

E' un minestrone confuso...spero di esser riuscita a spiegare.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bella la tua auto ironia su quello che è un limite
> 
> A me e' capitata di recente una roba simile.
> Con la differenza che la merla era intrappolata nella colonna fumaria cava della cucina. Che ha una apertura costituita da un  "tappo" circolare a muro. Beh.... Quel tappo si muoveva .
> ...


Per me sei una eroina!!!

Sulla scala faccia a faccia con un volatile....minchia... :scared:

Io solo dei volatili. Solo loro. 

Serpenti, topi, lucertole, cani incazzati (ricordo una fuga in motorino da un branco di cani sciolti in grecia anni fa) scimmie anche. Niente. 

Pensa che durante un viaggio di qualche anno fa, mi sono trovata in una riserva la confine con la Malesia su una torretta di osservazione. Io e un gruppo di cinesi. 

Presente questa bestia qui? 



Ecco. E' una mia foto quando era presa a mangiare. 

Quando siamo scesi dalla torretta, a circa dieci metri di altezza, ce la siamo trovata davanti che attaccava (e aveva pure ragione, voleva difendere il cucciolo che stava due piattaforme sotto). I cinesi sono finiti rifugiati dietro di me, e io e la bestia l'abbiamo fatta a borsettate.

Mi ha lasciata vincere (se mi avesse attaccata davvero mi avrebbe potuto far veramente male).

Ma lì non ho avuto la minima esitazione o paura. Anzi. 
Mi sembrava la cosa, come dire, più naturale da fare. 

Mi ricordo che le avevo pure soffiato contro come faceva lei con me :rotfl:

G. mi sta ancora prendendo in giro riguardo il fatto che ho rischiato il morso di quella bestia in Malesia senza battere ciglio, e poi mi lancio sotto il tavolo per un merletto :facepalm:
Ed è oggettivamente comico, se la si guarda da fuori. :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fortunata che non ti porta a casa anche topi e lucertole.


Con loro non ho problemi!

Le lucertole le prendo e le ributto fuori. Evito di toccarle, ma non per schifo o altro, per non lasciare addosso il mio odore. 
Topi mi fanno tenerezza. 
Le pantegane mi inquieterebbero, ma non paura. 
E mi risolverei con una gabbia trappola. 

Se devo essere sincera, mi auguro più quelle bestie che i volatili!

Non ti dico delle scene con le piume e l'aspirapolvere


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me sei una eroina!!!
> 
> Sulla scala faccia a faccia con un volatile....minchia... :scared:
> 
> ...


hai fatto a borsettate con una mamma orango?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me sei una eroina!!!
> 
> Sulla scala faccia a faccia con un volatile....minchia... :scared:
> 
> ...


le scimmie .. questo tipo di scimmie son tremende 

a Bali ci portarono nella foresta delle scimmie e ce ne erano a centinaia appollaiate sugli alberi secolari che scendevano a razzo appena vedevano qualcosa da rubare : cappellini occhiali borse cibo ...la qualunque ..c eran turisti impegnati a saltellare qua e la per riprendersi le loro cose ...cosi ignominiosamente rubate dalle scimmie  
uno spasso ..le scimmie che si appostavano a un metro da loro con un occhiale in mano .. in testa ... e aspettavano l'assalto del turista per risalire velocemente l'albero...una vera e propria presa per il kiul 
e se non riuscivano a prendere cio' che avevano adocchiato ..soffiavano e facevano vedere i denti ... pure cattivelle 
un ora di delirio li  tra di loro a momenti si litigavano gli oggetti rubati con urla impressionanti oppure si coalizzavano per attaccare un turista insieme 

uscimmo da quell esperienza sudaticci ( vista l'umidita' altissima che c'era ) e frastornati 

scimmia batte uomo - 100 a 0


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me sei una eroina!!!
> 
> Sulla scala faccia a faccia con un volatile....minchia... :scared:
> 
> ...



Io mi sarei rifugiata dietro di te.
Per giunta, sarei stata l'ultima della fila, ma avrei potuto avere reazioni di panico mica da poco 

Pure io non mi ritengo "fifona" in tutto. Peraltro con gli animali ho sempre avuto un rapporto più che bello, in generale, e comunque non improntato quasi mai alla paura. Magari (per ovvie ragioni) alla distanza, questo sì, ma non con il terrore.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai fatto a borsettate con una mamma orango?


Un macaco. 

Questo. 













Che son piccolette. Ma minchia!! Che energia 

Non so se fosse la femmina o il maschio, mi sembrava grande per essere la femmina. 
Ma non ne sono certa. 

So che poi scendendo, quando ha deciso di lasciarci passare arretrando lungo le scale della piattaforma, in fondo c'era il piccolo. E ho capito perchè fosse tanto incazzata.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> le scimmie .. questo tipo di scimmie son tremende
> 
> a Bali ci portarono nella foresta delle scimmie e ce ne erano a centinaia appollaiate sugli alberi secolari che scendevano a razzo appena vedevano qualcosa da rubare : cappellini occhiali borse cibo ...la qualunque ..c eran turisti impegnati a saltellare qua e la per riprendersi le loro cose ...cosi ignominiosamente rubate dalle scimmie
> uno spasso ..le scimmie che si appostavano a un metro da loro con un occhiale in mano .. in testa ... e aspettavano l'assalto del turista per risalire velocemente l'albero...una vera e propria presa per il kiul
> ...



Non ho dubbi!!

Le scimmie sono una roba incredibile. 

Prima di quel viaggio non ci avevo mai avuto a che fare con loro libere. 
Sono incredibili. 

Ciao!!!


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io mi sarei rifugiata dietro di te.
> Per giunta, sarei stata l'ultima della fila, ma avrei potuto avere reazioni di panico mica da poco
> 
> Pure io non mi ritengo "fifona" in tutto. Peraltro con gli animali ho sempre avuto un rapporto più che bello, in generale, e comunque non improntato quasi mai alla paura. Magari (per ovvie ragioni) alla distanza, questo sì, ma non con il terrore.


Io ho realizzato dopo. Al momento mi era sembrata la cosa più ovvia. 

Volevo scendere. Punto. 

La cosa che mi fa ridacchiare del merlo è che è una paura storica. Migliorata peraltro nel tempo. 
Anni fa l'idea di andare a farmi un giro a piazza S. Marco mi era intollerabile. 

E pensare che da piccoletta davo da mangiare le galline e curavo gli uccelli che mia zia raccattava feriti. 

non so bene cosa sia scattato ad un certo punto, fatto sta che dal relazionarmi con loro è scattata questa paura che è proprio fuori dal mio controllo. 
In particolare se mi trovo con loro in un ambiente chiuso. 

All'aperto mi muovo anche abbastanza bene e riesco ad ammirare e godere della bellezza del loro volare. 
E di loro stessi.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho realizzato dopo. Al momento mi era sembrata la cosa più ovvia.
> 
> Volevo scendere. Punto.
> 
> ...


Non tutto è sempre incasellabile, mi sa


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non tutto è sempre incasellabile, mi sa


Mi sa che praticamente niente lo è 

Trovo sia molto bello raccontare la storia...questo credo che oltre a potersi fare, sia utile e bello


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sa che praticamente niente lo è
> 
> Trovo sia molto bello raccontare la storia...questo credo che oltre a potersi fare, sia utile e bello


mah.... Io sono parecchio razionale, perciò dentro di me provo a dare una spiegazione a certe mie paure, o più in generale a certe mie reazioni. Talvolta questa spiegazione mi pare di trovarla, abbastanza delineata. Magari (forse più spesso) è una "sfumatura", che sento ma non approfondisco. Ci sono invece cose di cui accetto l'evidente irrazionalità, ed è uno sforzo immane, per me. Parlarne fa senz'altro bene, ironizzarci anche un po' sopra è ancora meglio, nell'ottica di questo processo


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi!!
> 
> Le scimmie sono una roba incredibile.
> 
> ...


ciaooo mitica ipa


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciaooo mitica ipa


come stai? :inlove:

Tutto bene? 

Ti leggo in forma!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> come stai? :inlove:
> 
> Tutto bene?
> 
> Ti leggo in forma!


sto benissimo... lavoro molto, ho cambiato ruolo e ambito professionale 

eee... quando sei libera mi piacerebbe far due chiacchiere con te per i soliti canali 

un bacione a G. parte mia


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sto benissimo... lavoro molto, ho cambiato ruolo e ambito professionale
> 
> eee... quando sei libera mi piacerebbe far due chiacchiere con te per i soliti canali
> 
> un bacione a G. parte mia


Una di queste sere. 

Adesso sono un po' più libera, e ci stavo pensando pure io! 

Tu saluta pure lui. 
(che nel mentre mi richiama all'ordine e mi sta intimando di mollare il pc )


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una di queste sere.
> 
> Adesso sono un po' più libera, e ci stavo pensando pure io!
> 
> ...


quando vuoi cercami anche su wa


----------



## Marjanna (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già, la saliva è una delle loro armi.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che non mi porti altre prede volanti, ma non potrei davvero infilargli uno di quei collari.
> E' una cacciatrice.
> ...


Ma figurati, certo che ti spiegata! 
Solo che a livello ambientale non è proprio così semplice il discorso, quando oltre al merlo si arriva ad altre specie. Ma non voglio essere pesante. Non è questo il luogo ne il modo.
Per sapere se soffre di insufficienza renale in primis devi fare delle analisi del sangue, controllare urea e creatinina.
Si arriva a fare le flebo a casa, ma dipende dal gatto. Il veterinario dovrebbe poterti dire quando soffre particolarmente. Sintomi che vedi che la patologia è avanti lo vedi dal pelo, che non è brillante, ma opaco, lo vedi che è sofferente, non beve, non mangia.


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un macaco.   Questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  se aveva il cucciolo appresso, al 90% era la femmina


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma figurati, certo che ti spiegata!
> *Solo che a livello ambientale non è proprio così semplice il discorso*, quando oltre al merlo si arriva ad altre specie. Ma non voglio essere pesante. Non è questo il luogo ne il modo.
> Per sapere se soffre di insufficienza renale in primis devi fare delle analisi del sangue, controllare urea e creatinina.
> Si arriva a fare le flebo a casa, ma dipende dal gatto. Il veterinario dovrebbe poterti dire quando soffre particolarmente. Sintomi che vedi che la patologia è avanti lo vedi dal pelo, che non è brillante, ma opaco, lo vedi che è sofferente, non beve, non mangia.


Non saresti pesante!!

Anzi. Penso siano discorsi interessanti e prima ancora importanti. 

Fatto tutto. Esami a posto. Sono ulcerette in bocca, adesso vediamo come va con lo stomodine. Ed è pure bravo che si lascia spalmare il gel sulle gengive. 
E nel frattempo si mangia l'umido. 

L'IRC è il mio spauracchio felino. 
E conosco il mio micione...col vet non ha un buon rapporto da quando a poco più di un anno ha avuto un blocco urinario ed è stato malissimo e ricoverato per una decina di giorni. 

Quando andiamo dal vet mi mostra tutte le sue abilità di teatrante. 

Saliamo in macchina e lui zitto. So che si sta preparando. 
Appena parto, inizia con miagolii sommessi per passare in brevissimo tempo ai tentativi di imposizione di volontà..miauu...miauuuuu....miauuuuuuuuu...

Poi segue la bocca aperta e mi fissa da dietro le sbarre del trasportino...e passa al miuu....miuuuuu....(la vittima)

Poi si sdraia sul fianco, continuando a fissarmi e alterna il repertorio...miauuuu..miuuuu...mieow...miauuuuuuuuu....(ma perchèèè? non mi puoi costringere!! Ti preeegoooo....muoioooo!)

Quando arriviamo dal vet cala un silenzio opprimente. E mi gira il culo. 

Entrati nello studio e iniziata la visita, mi viene a nascondere il muso fra il fianco e il gomito, e a quel punto è alla mercè del vet. 
Fortunatamente. 

(ne ho avuta una particolarmente forastica che per tagliarle l'unghia incarnita, l'ho tenuta mettendo fra la mia mano che teneva le zampette davanti e la sua bocca un asciugamano che mordeva incazzatissima...e aveva quasi 20 anni!!)

Così riusciamo a fare tutti gli esami col minor dispendio di energie possibile. 

Il ritorno invece lo passa rilassato e chiacchieroso. 
Miao? miao! mrrr...meow! (allora, che facciamo? crocchette? giardino? mi coccoli? )

Passata l'ansia. 

Per entrambi! :carneval:


Però mi ha fatto molto riflettere la cosa. 
Non sarebbe il primo animale che mi muore. Ma lui è il mio gatto zen. 
E mi è stato vicino in alcuni passaggi in cui riuscivo a lasciarmi avvicinare per davvero solo da lui. 

E ho fatto quei pensieri che ti dicevo. 
Ho pensato alle terapie per la IRC - che a quella pensavo vedendolo chiedermi meno cibo ma più che altro "sgagnare" di fronte alle crocchette, pensavo avesse nausea -, al suo odio per il vet e per il viaggio in macchina...e pensavo che avrei fatto di tutto per tenerlo idratato ma facendo attenzione a non cadere nel mio aggrapparmi alla sua presenza nella mia vita. 
Con l'IRC si può fare di tutto e di più.

Ma pensare al mio micione, come ho visto altri gatti, sfuggire per evitare le cure perchè ormai troppo dolorose, no. 
Piuttosto gli farei compagnia cercando di limitare il dolore e accompagnandolo a morire il più dignitosamene possibile. 

E ti ringrazio per le dritte. :bacio:


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se aveva il cucciolo appresso, al 90% era la femmina


Ma ce ne erano un po' sparse qui e là. Anche intorno alla torretta. 

E c'erano anche altri cuccioli. 

Buh. 

Mi ha molto colpita il suo coraggio comunque. 

In fondo, per piccola che sono ero più grossa. E non ero sola (anche se quei cinesi mi sono stati utili come gli stuzzicadenti dopo il tiramisù). 
Eppure non ha esitato. 

E il primo momento, quando ci veniva contro battendo con le mani davanti il pavimento, il primo riflesso e stato rifugiarmi nell'angolo con gli altri. 

Poi ho pensato che non saremmo andati più nè su nè giù.
Nè noi nè la bestia. 

E allora ho iniziato a fare come faceva lei! 
Ci siamo minacciate per un po', e poi probabilmente ha deciso che non ne valesse la pena. 

comunque l'ho stimata!


----------



## Marjanna (8 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non saresti pesante!!
> 
> Anzi. Penso siano discorsi interessanti e prima ancora importanti.
> 
> ...




Dopo una certa età dovrebbero cambiare alimentazione, come noi. Vendono dei prodotti apposta, costosi rispetto a quelli da supermercato, dipende uno cosa può permettersi. Non è a garanzia ovviamente. Come alcuni di noi sono più forti e altri più deboli -a livello di salute intendo- così è per loro, e per ogni vivente.
A casa son passati gatti, da che ero piccola. Potrei raccontare la storia di ognuno di loro. Uno di loro era malato di IRC e come il tuo durante il tragitto in macchina miagolava sempre. Io tenevo sempre la radio spenta, è meglio con gli animali, già i rumori agitano. A meno che non li abitui sin da piccoli non amano la macchina.
Il passaggio sull'asciugamano però mi ha fatto tornare in mente C., lui ha avuto un brutto incidente, e per placare il dolore gli ho dato il mio polso da mordere mentre guardavo i suoi occhi che mi fissavano. 
Quando incroci delle vite ti rimangono dentro. Le loro anime in qualche modo...

Il gatto è un felino affascinante. Non capisco la gente che va a guardare i felini allo zoo, sono animali snaturati, malati psicologicamente, sofferenti, tristi. Se vuoi capire un poco l'etologia di un felino basta guardare un gatto in un giardino. Per quanto domestico vedrai qualcosa di più vero di ciò che viene presentato in uno zoo.
Il gatto è l'unico animale in grado di scalfire l'antropocentrismo dell'uomo (se qualcuno pensa al cane: no non ci riesce il cane) che è qualcosa di una potenza allucinante se ci si riflette.

La questione a cui accennavo è che il gatto ha un impatto notevole sulla fauna selvatica. Non mi ricordo le stime esatte ma all'incirca c'è la popolazione di gatti in Italia equivale alla nostra, senza contare i randagi, e sono animali strutturati per essere dei killer. Noi lo vediamo come qualcosa di carino, peloso, sonnacchioso ma quel corpo quando parte dilania, e è perfetto per assolvere quel compito. La riduzione di habitat e l'uso di pesticidi hanno dato un enorme colpo sulla fauna selvatica, specialmente a partire dagli anni 60. Riguardo gli uccelli i gatti ne sterminano milioni ogni anno, probabilmente avendone una fobia magari la cosa ti rasserena, e nel caso di specie meno comuni di un merlo (dipende anche dove si vive e che avifauna gira) possono incidere drasticamente. Insieme agli uccelli ci sono molti altri animali, piccoli mammiferi o anche anfibi che anche loro non han certo vita facile. Hanno dunque un notevole impatto sulla biodiversità. Tutti muoiono come dici tu, ma certe specie possono sparire completamente.
Ciò che è considerato ancora "comune", il passero domestico, in alcune zone sta scomparendo. Io l'ho visto personalmente dove vivo, un gatto (giovane, vispissimo... arrivava a saltare sul tetto di una casa passando da una betulla) ha sterminato uno ad uno una famiglia di passeri (saran stati una famiglia di una 15na di individui). Non è stato l'unico fattore, anche un vecchio tetto a tegole dove nidificavano che è stato rimodernato ha levato loro un luogo sicuro dove poter deporre le uova. Spariti i passeri la civetta che girava e veniva a cacciarne qualcuno si è sposata pure lei. Tutto è connesso.
PS: per fortuna i proprietari del gatto si sono trasferiti

Non è colpa del gatto chiaramente, ma di noi umani. Quelli che hai preso tu e che fai vivere in una gabbia dorata in un sistema diverso da quello che privilegia il gatto domestico probabilmente neppure sarebbero nati.


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma ce ne erano un po' sparse qui e là. Anche intorno alla torretta.
> 
> E c'erano anche altri cuccioli.
> 
> ...


la femmina del Grizzly non esista a caricare i maschi che sono in media il doppio delle femmine, se deve proteggere il cucciolo.

secondo me la macaca t'ha prima squadrata ed inveita nel linguaggio dei macachi e poi avrà deciso che non eri pericolosa per il piccolo.

chissà come si dirà "stai lontana dal mio piccolo, brutta stronza zoccola" in lingua macaca


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> la femmina del Grizzly non esista a caricare i maschi che sono in media il doppio delle femmine, se deve proteggere il cucciolo.
> 
> secondo me la macaca t'ha prima squadrata ed inveita nel linguaggio dei macachi e poi avrà deciso che non eri pericolosa per il piccolo.
> 
> *chissà come si dirà "stai lontana dal mio piccolo, brutta stronza zoccola" in lingua macaca*


Credo sia una cosa tipo

pam pam (mani davanti battute sulla piattaforma) salto avanti  ffffsshshh haahah HHHA! fhsrrr   pam pam salto indietro pam pam salto avanti e indietro denti di fuori (brutta umana del cazzo, che cazzo rompi i coglioni? levati di torno)

io ho risposto con 

ta dam ta (passo avanti, secondo passo a ferma, passo indietro in posizione) haa! haa! fffffshhshhh hha! hha! ta dam ta borsetta avanti cattiva (umana del cazzo tua mamma! levati tu che se non rompi i coglioni passo e la chiudiamo qui)

:carneval::carneval:

E i cinesi dietro che guardavano. 
E poi grazie grazie. 

Grazie al cazzo! :facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2018)

peccato che nessuno abbia ripreso la scena


----------

